# Koi fish need re-homing



## hunterk997 (Mar 8, 2014)

I have two koi fish that I unfortunately have to re-home. They are each about five inches in length if that helps. I can attach pictures if requested. 
I can't ship them, so anyone interested will have to be within driving distance.


----------



## Laura13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Hello Hunter, I live in caledonia ny . I might be able to take them. Can u post pictures.


----------



## hunterk997 (Mar 9, 2014)

Laura13 said:


> Hello Hunter, I live in caledonia ny . I might be able to take them. Can u post pictures.


----------

